
Wisconsin bar owner uncovers 134-year-old circus poster - rmason
https://www.thestar.com/news/world/us/2019/05/18/durand-bar-owner-uncovers-134-year-old-circus-poster.html
======
userbinator
_While Berger immediately recognized the discovery would throw a wrench into
his plan to quickly connect the Corral Bar & Riverside Grill with the adjacent
building to create a banquet facility, he felt a duty to preserve the
historical artifact._

Very good of him to do that; I suspect if they hired a contractor or other
workers to do it, they wouldn't care less.

That said, I think it'd be even better to digitise it too, given that all
copyrights have long expired and it would help to preserve it more.

------
zeristor
I'm getting a 451 for being a perfidious European, brandishing GPDR.

What does this poster look like, I'm thinking shades of for the Benefit of Mr
Kite:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tw3D3vBxfY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tw3D3vBxfY)

~~~
est31
This is a deeplink to the image and is not giving a 451 for me:
[https://bloximages.newyork1.vip.townnews.com/tulsaworld.com/...](https://bloximages.newyork1.vip.townnews.com/tulsaworld.com/content/tncms/assets/v3/editorial/2/be/2be3c8ad-7f44-594b-bbeb-0c357e42c004/5cdc5b5670e47.image.jpg)

~~~
mirimir
Thanks. TFA itself is unviewable with NoScript. And too many bloody resources
to consider allowing.

------
newnewpdro
I know someone who minimally rehabs old shacks on the cheap and flips them to
eek out a living.

One of his favorite materials for cheap roof underlayment moisture barriers is
disused vinyl billboards.

I wonder if any of them will survive long enough to be a similarly interesting
artefact when next replaced. They often get corrugated metal over them, in a
dry desert environment I can imagine metal roofing lasting well past 50 years.

~~~
mirimir
I've used Parmalat boxes to help repair cracked slates.

------
DrScump
At 55 feet long, shouldn't this be called a mural rather than a poster?

~~~
Data_Junkie
No, it's a printed poster. It is the size of a 55 ft. mural. Would be like
saying a billboard is a mural.

------
olivermarks
thanks for link! Wonderful story and images.

------
paulie_a
Why is the link bothering to care about gdpr? No need to block EU visitors, no
need to comply, just ignore it.

------
eps
Mods, please change the link to [1] and perhaps install a filter for
chicagotribune.com submissions, because they still blanket-block EU visitors
with -

    
    
        Unfortunately, our website is currently unavailable
        in most European countries. 
    

[1] [https://www.tulsaworld.com/durand-bar-owner-uncovers--
year-o...](https://www.tulsaworld.com/durand-bar-owner-uncovers--year-old-
circus-poster/article_e3fa7a60-8ab4-533f-83b7-ac4f7df0dd6c.html)

~~~
dang
Ok, we changed to that more accessible URL from
[https://www.chicagotribune.com/nation-world/ct-wisconsin-
old...](https://www.chicagotribune.com/nation-world/ct-wisconsin-old-circus-
poster-20190515-story.html). Thanks!

~~~
stratosgear
Spain still gets:

Unfortunately, our website is currently unavailable in most European
countries. We are engaged on the issue and committed to looking at options
that support our full range of digital offerings to the EU market. We continue
to identify technical compliance solutions that will provide all readers with
our award-winning journalism

~~~
qxcbr
This one works

[https://www.thestar.com/news/world/us/2019/05/18/durand-
bar-...](https://www.thestar.com/news/world/us/2019/05/18/durand-bar-owner-
uncovers-134-year-old-circus-poster.html)

~~~
dang
OK, changed to that from [https://www.tulsaworld.com/durand-bar-owner-uncovers
--year-o...](https://www.tulsaworld.com/durand-bar-owner-uncovers--year-old-
circus-poster/article_e3fa7a60-8ab4-533f-83b7-ac4f7df0dd6c.html).

